# Transférer des photos retouchées ipad => mac



## Marlin69 (18 Mars 2013)

De retour de vacances, j'ai transféré mes photos sur mon ipad.
Apres sélection, j'ai réalisé des retouches (recadrage, outil améliorer,...) 
Tres fier du résultat, je veux les transférer avec le câble vers iphoto pour réaliser et commander un album photo sur le net.
Là déception: les retouches ne sont plus prises en compte et on revient aux photos originales
Quelqu'un aurait-il une astuce pour ne pas avoir à refaire tout le travail
Merci


----------



## Lauange (19 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

Avec appli tu a fais tes retouches ? À tu essayer de le connecter à floola ?


----------

